# nameserver



## fernandel (Feb 1, 2019)

I am using FreeBSD 12.0-Release and I resolve.conf I put diferent nameservers as is generated default.
Long time ago SirDice suggestet to me to put in /etc/dhclient-enter-hooks

```
add_new_resolv_conf() {
        # We don't want /etc/resolv.conf changed
        # So this is an empty function
        return 0
}
```

Do I need it still or is something other to try that I do not to change nameserver all the time after boot.
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2019)

You can do some things with dhclient.conf, but as far as I know you can only 'superseed', 'prepend' or 'append' options, you can't ignore them (with the notable exception of MTU).


----------

